# Two Grail Muskies and More



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hey y'all, wasn't sure if you saw this so I thought I'd share. I would of been tickled to death to catch just one of these. He's one lucky fisherman.








Fisherman nabs two massive muskies on same day in Minnesota. ‘I was in disbelief’


“It was such an insane day, I don’t think it will ever happen again,’‘ the angler exclaimed.




amp.kansascity.com


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Awesome! He should buy a lottery ticket, or 2, before that luck wears off!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Crickey!!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Massive fish!!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

tomb said:


> Wow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


He one lucky sob.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

That lake is nuts. There's a video on youtube of a guy catching a 58" on a fly rod on that lake. Mecca.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Anybody know the current U.S. record stats?


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Lazy 8 said:


> Anybody know the current U.S. record stats?


Quick search and it’s 67.5# caught in Wisconsin 1949


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bassmaster1 said:


> Quick search and it’s 67.5# caught in Wisconsin 1949


DANG! Talk about a hog. That's roughly 71 years ago. Wonder why it hasn't been broken in that amount of time? I wouldn't think farm field runoff would be an issue but I don't know.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Some would say that the absence of more fish of that size is evidence that those old catches were “exaggerated.”


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

cincinnati said:


> Some would say that the absence of more fish of that size is evidence that those old catches were “exaggerated.”


I can see that.


----------



## wattsup48 (May 26, 2017)

cincinnati said:


> Some would say that the absence of more fish of that size is evidence that those old catches were “exaggerated.”


Look up todays angler's video with Larry Ramsel. He is a legend in the muskie game and breaks down some of the so called "records" and which ones are bogus.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This guy sure got 2021 off with a bang.


https://www.wvgazettemail.com/outdoors/hunting_and_fishing/veteran-angler-gets-2021-off-to-the-right-start-with-trophy-muskie/article_3727ee1c-f2d3-5181-9fb9-278be4e2577b.html


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

On a side note, my BIL down in WV was fishing the Hughes River prolly a couple of decades ago in the winter. Ice patches here and there. They were in a smaller jon boat and somehow a wave slapped him up the side of his face and he barely saw it coming. He got Bells Palsy and half his face was numb for about a week. Luckily it went back to normal.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

What size auger made this hole?








Angler hauls 4-foot tiger muskie through ice-fishing hole


For Joshua Stratmann, fighting the massive tiger muskie he hooked recently on New York’s Otisco Lake was only the first challenge.




ftw.usatoday.com


----------

